# Dog Walking Business Owners.. Help?



## KayteeLouu (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi guys..

Just wondering how long it took to get your first client once you started advertising?

I have pretty much everything organized now.. logo has been designed, cards/flyers are being designed as I am writing this, sent off my Public Liability Insurance proposal so that should be set up by the time I'm back from Turkey, my car is already insured for business use, my T&Cs have been written.. just got my contract to write up.. and that's it.

Any advice or tips from people who have (excuse the cheesy line) been there and got the t-shirt would be greatly appreciated =)


----------



## KayteeLouu (Jun 6, 2012)

Please...?


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

I had 1st client after 3 months. Depends whereabouts you live and how effective your marketing is.
Because you have to be better in marketing that in dog walking


----------



## KayteeLouu (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for that! Just trying to get a feel for it, you know? See how it went for different people.

I've spoken to a couple of people in the area who have done it themselves, got some good advice and they're so busy they can't take on more clients so fingers crossed.

=)


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

KayteeLouu said:


> Thanks for that! Just trying to get a feel for it, you know? See how it went for different people.
> 
> I've spoken to a couple of people in the area who have done it themselves, got some good advice and they're so busy they can't take on more clients so fingers crossed.
> 
> =)


Well make sure they all have your cards so they can pass on the surplus!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

It took me about two months before I got my first client. Then when people saw me walking two dogs (mine and the guest dog) they started asking me if I did dog boarding and things went from there. Word of mouth is the best way to get clients; once you get your first client, assuming they are happy with you, you'll probably find they are quick to recommend you to fellow dog owners.

My top tip would be: always carry some business cards with you, no matter where you are going or what you are doing! You never know when you are going to meet a dog owner or somebody whose friends have dogs


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

We got our first client after 2 weeks of running, it was hard work though! After that it was another couple of weeks, then another couple. But once you have a few dogs on your books you find find that the calls start coming more frequently as people start recommending you and people see you out and about. People also feel more re-assured by using someone that has been going for a while. 

When we got our first few clients we had a full blown party when each one signed up. Now, we sign up new clients every couple of days. In fact the last 3 weeks we have pretty much signed up a new person every day, its been crazy! Although I obviously still appreciate each new client, it has just become part of my normal day now.

Hope that gives you hope....there is light at the end of the tunnel! But you get out what you put in!!! I work 80 hours every week at the moment over 7 days...I have had 3 midnight finished this week alone! Plus holidays are out of the question! 

Jenni


----------



## KayteeLouu (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice etc guys!

This forum is a god send.. some days I feel really great about all of it, and others I can't sleep through dread of failing. But you're right.. if you want to reap the rewards then you have to put in the work!!

I am really excited though, my insurance has been set up, cards/flyers should be with me any day now, T&Cs and contract has been written up etc etc etc!!

Soooo just have to wait until I'm back from Turkey to hand all my flyers/cards out.. got lots of family and friends who are willing to help out as well so it will be all hands on deck as soon as we're back. Plus... 3 days after we're back, we're going to pick our lovely pup from three little boys!! Eeeeeeee exciting!!

Thank you so so much =)


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

A month for my first call, then they started a month after that, new clients came in about once a month for afew months after that, but trust me, don't wish them too quick because your legs will stop talking to you for a while! Taking new dogs on slow and steady lets your body gets used to it.


----------



## KayteeLouu (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for that 'boredombusters'

I can't thank anyone enough for all the advice/information shared, it does settle my mind!!


----------

